# How To Unroot D3



## 93fuelslut (Nov 4, 2011)

i used petes one click motorola root..works awesome..well im going to unroot using that to. when i hit unroot it says to make changes before i hit unroot to parts of the phone where u normaly wouldnt have access to like sd cache..well in bootloader i cant find where to wipe sd cache or wipe data....so how do i do everything to makesure verizon cant see where i rooted? i know to delete the busybox app and stuff like that......stock rom


----------



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

Just flash the fastboot file that matches your version number, that will clear root for you.

Make sure if any apps are frozen, you unfreeze them, and delete any apps that require root (root explorer, Rom manager, etc) except for superuser. Superuser will disappear after the fastboot file.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Nov 4, 2011)

ok thanks man...i guess il figure out what fast boot is


----------



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

It is stickyed at the top of this subforum...


----------



## 93fuelslut (Nov 4, 2011)

ok thanks bro...i dl z4 root and then hit unroot......so my phone was unrooted thru that...all my "root" apps are deleted to exept superuser...u think that would fly if i stoped from there?


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Should be enough. Just make sure you manually delete the super user app too.


----------

